# Supercharger



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a 6.0L ls2, and was looking into buying a ctsv supercharger. Would it work as a direct fit, or would i need to buy ls3 heads in order for it to bolt up properly?


----------



## Sel57goat (Jun 5, 2015)

I just want to know what kinda supercharger will fit my '04 goat 6 spd......of corse it has a ls1 with 117k miles.........willing to spend a decent amount but not trying to break a arm and a leg


----------

